# Oct 2012 Thermo & Fluids Exam - How I passed



## GA PE (Jan 31, 2013)

I used James Kamm Mechanical Morning and Afternoon CD-Romm study material as the foundation for my preparation. Ithink that Kamm gives you 70 to 80 % of what you need for the Afternoon if you study all three sections (the material is so vast that I think this as about as good as anyone can do). I covered the T/F and HVAC at least three times and only had time to cover the MD once.

The best thing about Kamm is he explains things so simply and tells you how to arrive at the answer in a direct manner while Lindburgh complicates things. The only things that I studied out of the MERM was what Kamm highlighted and covered in his Course. I did know to review the Pyschometric tables as there are some problems on the Exam that you cannot get close enough answers with the Psycometric Chart so you will need to be able to use both methods. By all means use the charts when you can as it is so much quicker. Kamm is a master at explaining how to use charts, graphs, and tables.

Follow Kamm's programs, work his problems several times until it is clockwork. Review the sample problems in the MERM and practice problems out of the Companion Book in the "sections" that Kamm highlights (if he said ignore a section, I did). Other than that, make your own quick reference guide and use it and the MERM while answereing problems so that you know where everything is by heart. Learn how to lookup topics in the MERM index. 

As far as the morning, I felt like Kamm nailed it. Maybe it was because I reviewed all afternoon topics, but I felt like I got all but maybe 4 or 5 correct. The other good thing about the T/F is it seemed like all the answers were in the MERM no need for the ASHRAE manuals and the word problems were straight forward not like the ones from the HVAC afternoon. I know all the tests are different, but I am so glad that I choose the T/F the second time. Kamm really does streamline the material. You will not believe how much better and simpler Kamm explains items over Lindburgh.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I used the Kamm CD and have the same feelings about it. I'd listen to a lecture, do his practice problems, and then do the applicable problems in the MERM.

After I got through it all, I did the NCEES practice exams and then just went over any trouble areas during the few days leading to the exam.


----------



## benda36 (May 17, 2013)

I'm planning on taking the PE this October. Would either of you be willing to send me a copy of your Kamm CD?


----------

